

From Business Cards to Contacts - Without CardMunch - lloyddobbler
http://www.fullcontact.com/2013/03/13/cardshark-business-card-reader-app/

======
batobey
It's nice to see a good balance between useful App and useful API. I used this
feature previously but now I can easily point friends and the rest of the team
to it. Data portability alone is worth paying for and the API flexibility lets
the available features grow faster than Fullcontact's efforts on their own.
Kudos on good work for the front end of identity.

------
Xorlev
This is a must-have for meetups. I recently just churned through a stack of
year-old cards from SXSW and various meetup groups I'd just never gotten
around to putting somewhere.

------
josh2600
It says your first 25 cards are free. What's the business model, and why would
I pay money when CardMunch is free?

~~~
jrosenblatt
Seems like the only difference from CardMunch is they import contacts to
Salesforce for you.

~~~
jhermsmeyer
This is a huge deal for folks stuck in Salesforce. I've already had our team
of 6 regional sales managers begin using the app.

~~~
lorangb
There's also an API behind the scenes

